# Meet Taylor :) (Anyone know what breed?)



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

This is Taylor  She's about 4 months old ^_^

Not sure what breed she is but I know her Mum was just a BSH ginger tabby... but our Vet says she looks like a Turkish Van

When I first got her:









Latest pictures 


























She's a little madam, always scratching and play fighting with me! She only likes cuddles when she's tired... She's like a hormonal teenager


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hard to tell when they are that young what breeds are mixed in there. But she sure is a beauty of a kitten. How sweet and innocent she looks!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She is beautiful! What gorgeous eyes!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beautiful girl! She kind of reminds me of my Murphy, in that they're orange and white and have that triangular sort of face. What a sweetie.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Taylor does not have van pattern. Van pattern shouldn't have color on the body. Only head and tail. So actually she does not look like a turkish van. She is most likely a DSH (I guess you were saying her mom is a DSH, not BSH, right?). 

Love the first picture! Little Taylor even has her own pillow! How cute :luv


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

I know she probably isn't a Van, but the vet said its similar markings. I think her markings are strange (but then again I don't know anything about cats) because the patches looked just ginger when she was smaller, but now they have kind of patterns in them in light ginger/white.

Here's some more pictures




































Its really sad because we were the 3rd home she'd been to; Her original owners sold her to the person I bought her off. But the person I bought her off had a dog who kept biting her and being really rough with her, we even had to rescue her from being torn apart when I went to collect her!!! I think thats why she's got a bit of an angry streak all the time lol


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

Also I meant British Short Hair  That's what her last owners said her Mum was. But Taylor is really medium/long haired and fluffy! I always have to brush her fur. She's started to lose the longer hair i'm not sure whether its just due to it being summer or what but I'm constantly covered in her white fur haha!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i love looking at pics of kitties in the encyclopedias and she does have that longish face and those big pink ears that looks real similar to some turkish vans or even just turkish angoras, but i couldn't say with any certainty either what breed she really is. so many cats are like humans these days anyway. they got a little of this and a little of that in them. a little italian, a little chinese, a little welsh,...it gets to be ridiculous trying to call someone completely one or another. :wink: she is a beautiful kitty, though, no doubt! good for you for rescuing her from a dangerous doggie. 3rd home's a charm!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Do you have a picture of her standing up? She doesn't look like the has the cobby body you usually see in BSH cats (or, imo, in lots of british moggies).

I love her stripey red tail. X)


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

she is beautiful


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

@maggie23 - I know what you mean  I do think she has a bit of Turkish Van in her though, i've looked through hundreds of pictures of Vans on google and she does have some characteristics as you said  Thanks  I just can't imagine what it'd be like for her now if she was still at the other home :O

@Jacq I don't have any of her standing up I don't think, just laying on her back sprawled out on the couch like this:








I'll get one of her standing tomorrow  I do love her stripy tail too ^_^

@camel24j Isn't she gorgeous 

Its actually scary how much she's grown up over the last few weeks!


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Her fur should be silky soft and medium long, I bet. The Turkish cats always have a signature soft and silky fur. The Turkish Angora was used as a base genetic breed for the Persian and the longhaired pointed cats. My Aunt raised Turkish Angora and Turkish Vans for forty years. Vans are always bicolors; white and one other color. She does have Van characteristics.


----------



## meow79 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cutie! I have a grey tabby named Taylor.


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

Her fur is REALLY really soft, and yeah it's medium-long but the longer hairs are falling out at the moment, think its just because of the weather. Thats what I thought, I looked up the characteristics after the vet mentioned the name (I'd never heard of it before). I tried to get some more photos earlier but then a fly came into the room so she was chasing it for 45 minutes (then caught it and ate it, bleugh!)


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

More photos


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Of course she's not a Turkish Van, her markings aren't really consistent with a Van. Just because she has a lot of white doesn't make her a Turkish Van. She's a DMH...she has mackerel tabby markings with white masking. 

But she's pretty darn cute just as she is!!!


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

She's sooooo adorable!! I just want to kiss her face.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

gema13m said:


> Also I meant British Short Hair  That's what her last owners said her Mum was.


Probably wasn't a pedigree Brit. Like some in the US will say American Shorthair when they really mean domestic/moggie and not a pedigree ASH.

Coloured heads, tails and body splotches are very common moggie markings. Turkish Vans are pretty rare, the chances a pedigree BSH got out and found a pedigree Turk or even a x bred Turk is almost nil.

Even oops matings, of an escaped pedigee are carefully rehomed by the breeder who would have properly informed you of the heritage.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

I agree with her most likely not being Turkish Van. The "van" coloring is limited to just a bit on the head and tail. Also like another poster said, they are pretty rare since they have to be able to trace their lineage back to Turkey. 

Also British Shorthair is a breed (even under the GCCF in the U.K.) and they have a much rounder face and what I like to refer to as "jowls" on the cheeks haha. 

Your new kitten is very beautiful, she's a Red Tabby & White Bicolor.


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, thought i'd give you all an update on Taylor!

We took Taylor to the vets 3 times before we went to get her spayed and they were all commenting on how gorgeous she is. Took her to get Spayed as soon as she was old enough and they had to check to make sure there were no kittens in her so checked her lady parts etc. They opened her up to do the op and had a problem. They called my Mum as I was in work and told her; SHE is a HE!

I honestly don't know how three totally different vets who gave her a vet check and needles etc and even checked downstairs before the op didn't notice it was a boy! My poor little munchkin had been getting called 'princess' by us all! They had to go ahead with the other operation so he can't get any lady cats pregnant. Me and my Mum were shocked that none had noticed he was a HE!!!

Luckily 'Taylor' works for boys and girls so he's still called Taylor 

Here's an old picture of him and a new one 









old one of him when we got him


















^Taylor squared


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww! I'd love to see the other pics, but none of them are showing up for me except for those in your last post.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I also can't see the first pictures, but what a beautiful cat! Have to echo everyone, saying there's no breed here, pretty much with 100% certainty. But that doesn't mean he isn't very handsome! 

I'm surprised the vets didn't think he was a he; about 75% (or more...) of orange and orange and white cats are male due to coat color of cats having a sex-linked component.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

spirite said:


> Aww! I'd love to see the other pics, but none of them are showing up for me except for those in your last post.


Same here. :-(


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm having the photo problem as well. The face shape looks a bit like the two kittens my nephew's family have recently adopted - the colour is like Aslan as well - but I have to say they are just generic rescues and not any breed in particular.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

On the matter of "intersexed" cats, I have one. Over here, they are normally referred to as "hermaphrodites". She is now about nine but she has totally adopted all the youngsters and treats them as her kittens!!


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

In work when I found out she was a he everyone was calling him Hermie (after hermaphrodites lol)

As for the kitten pictures heres some I have on my facebook

When we were bringing him home for the first time:



























Vampire Taylor!






























































Recent photos my brother made me take for a joke


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

Forgot to add, I don't know if this makes him odd or what... but when we let him outside he won't go out of the front garden! One time he followed my Mum down about 3 doors down but then ran back and hid in the alleyway next to my house :S Also recently we put him in the back yard and a black tom cat from down the street attacked him! I had to go out and save him! Luckily Taylor got a few swipes in so he never got hurt  I was surprised because it was basically his first encounter with another cat since he was born!


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

Picture of Taylor from when my brother went on holiday. We couldn't find him and when I looked in my brothers room he was sprawled out on his bed 










Just put the (fake... We decided against a real one!) christmas tree up today and Taylor seemed intrigued by it at first!










but he's given it a lot of space and won't seem to go near it just yet!

Made this though  (the top pic is from a kinda meme on Facebook!)


----------



## gema13m (Jun 28, 2012)

Updated pictures of Taylor ^_^


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

gema13m said:


> I'm constantly covered in her white fur haha!



I wear a lot of black.....hence Marshall...joking got him for my giz

Your cat is beautiful...she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow she's beautiful!

That was awesome to see her grow in pictures all on page 3 :catsm


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Taylor is absolutely gorgeous! Love his eyes in that picture where he's laying outside on the fence! So majestic


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Taylor turned into one gorgeous cat, didn't he!! From cute kitten to gorgeous in one thread! Love it!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Taylor is handsome. He is a medium to long hair cat. Not sure of the breed though. But very handsome nonetheless.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love progression pics of cats as they grow up. Thanks for sharing. Cute kitty turned into good looking teenager.

I would love to see pics of what my girls looked like as kittens.


----------

